# Full bear mount



## Black Lake (Oct 26, 2005)

I was wondering what a Full bear mount of and average 170-200 lbs (I hope its bigger)black bear would cost? Anyone know of anyone who would trade Boat, ATV or Snowmobile parts and repair for the mount?


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Most taxidermist have a minimum charge which can very greatly. You could be looking at anywere from $1500 to $2500 for that size of bear. You probably won't be lucky enough to find a taxidermist to trade. And even if you do you may not get the quality work that your are looking for. If I had to put it in order it would be quality first, price second, and turn around time third.


----------



## Black Lake (Oct 26, 2005)

Who, thats more than I thought. That must be why I have 140" antlers skull capped and hanging on the back wall of the garage witht he others horns. Thx


----------



## Initaxidermy (Oct 6, 2006)

At least for me it starts at $1,600 for up to 5 foot, $1,850 for 5ft-6ft and $2,250 for anything over 6 feet. Base work is extra and you should budget somewhere around 20%-30% more for a quality base. 1/2 or 3/4 mounts are $995.00 and rugs are $165/ per lineal foot.


When your shopping for bear prices, be sure to ask them how they tan the bear and look at pictures or actual mounts and smell them. Many guys home tan a bear and it stinks with the humidity comes up. They also should back blow the hair and not comb it flat.

If you would like anymore information, shoot me a pm.

Hugh


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I just sent ya a PM.. Just let me know when you get him!


----------



## eagle eyes (Oct 4, 2008)

Could someone tell me how to prepare or do up a set of bear claws so I can make a necklace for my grandaughter?Thank You


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Bear claws do not need special preservation attention. Remove, drill, and run the chain/string.


----------

